# any interest in older magazines



## IMPALAMAN1

hey fellas... i have boxes and boxes of magazines.

*lowrider*.. still need to sort what i have.
Lowrider Best of Collector’s Edition Number 4
Lowrider Classics Number 1 Summer 1998
Lowrider 30 years (white address label)

April 1997

March 1998 vol20 #3 (in sealed subscription plastic)
May 1998 vol20 #5
Aug 1998 vol20 #8
Oct 1998 vol20 #10
Nov 1998 vol20 #11 (in sealed subscription plastic)

Feb 1999 vol21 #2
April 1999 vol21 #4
May 1999 vol21 #5

Aug 2000 vol22 #8

Jan 2001 vol23 #1
April 2001 vol23 #4
July 2001 vol23 #7
Aug 2001 vol23 #8 (cover got wet)
Oct 2001 vol23 #10
Nov. 2001 vol23 #11

June 2002 vol24 #6
Aug 2002 vol24 #8
Oct 2002 vol24 #10

April 2003 vol25 #4
May 2003 vol25 #5
Dec 2003 vol25 #12	

March 2004
April 2004

March 2005 vol27 #3
May 2005 vol25#5	(white address label)
June 2005 vol27 #6
Aug 2005 vol27 #8
Sept. 2005 vol27 #9
Oct. 2005 vol27 #10	(white address label)
Nov. 2005 Vol27 #11 (white address label)
Dec. 2005 2007 #12 (white address label)

Jan 2006 vol28 #1	(white address label)
Feb 2006 vol28 #2	(white address label)
April 2006 vol28 #4 (white address label)
May 2006 Vol28 #5 (white address label)
June 2006 vol28 #6 (white address label)
July 2006 vol28 #7 (white address label)
Aug 2006 vol28 #8 (white address label)
Sept 2006 vol28 #9 (white address label)
Nov 2006 Vol28 #11 (white address label)
Dec 2006 vol28 #12 (white address label)


Jan 2007 vol29 #1 (white address label)
Feb 2007 vol29 #2 (white address label)
May 2007 vol29 #5


July 2008


*Lowrider Euro*
Fall 1998
Winter 1998


*lowrider japan*
No. 25 1998
No. 27 1998


*lowrider arte*
Summer 1992
March/April 1993
July/August 1993
September/October 1993
November/December 1993
January/February 1994
May/June 1994
September/October 1994
November/December 1994
January/February 1995
March/April 1995
June/July 1995
December 1995/January 1996

*
Lowrider Bicycle:*
Spring 94
Fall 94
Winter 94
March/April 95
May/June 95
July/August 95

*orlies*
June 1994
February 1996
May 1996
August 1996
April 1998
June 1998
September 1998
November 1998
February 1999
May 1999
November 1999
May 2000
November 2000
January 2002
One edition doesn’t say what month.


*street low*
Street Low March/April No. 3 Vol. 1 doesn’t say what year.

*truckin*
October 1991

July 2001
Oct 2001	vol27 #10
Nov 2001	vol27 #11

Jan 2002	vol28 #1
May 2002
August 2002
September 2002
December 2002

April 2003
May 2003	vol29 #5
June 2003	vol29 #6
July 2003
September 2003
October 2003
November 2003

May 2004





*CAR SOUND*

April 1999
March/April 1998 Issue 15, Volume 4, No. 2
Summer 1998 May/June Issue 16, Volume 4, No. 3



*CAR AUDIO*
Nov 1997

May 1999

Feb 2001
October 2001
August 2001

August 2002
Sept 2002
October 2002

March 2003
April 2003
July 2003
November 2003

January 2004
March 2004

May 2008



*AUTO SOUND & SECURITY*
August 2000
October 2000
July 2001
August 2001
September 2001
October 2001
November 2001
December 2001
September 2002
December 2002
October 2002



*MOBILE ENTERTAINMENT*
December 2000/January 2001
Feb/March 2003
April/May 2003
August/September 2003



*TATTOO STUFF*

*Skin & Ink*
July 2008 x 2

2002 ASC Tattoo Directory

*Savage Tattoo*
March 2004 No. 57

*Tattoo*
March 2004 No. 175
May 2004 No. 177

*International Tattoo Art*
March 2004


*High Beam*
January 2004 No. 5



*TAILGATE*
April 2001 No. 5
August 2001 No. 7
October 2001
February 2002 No. 10
August 2002
October 2002
December 2002 No. 15
April 2003 No. 17
August 2003 No. 19
February 2004 No. 22
April 2004 No. 23



*SPORT TRUCK*
July 2002
September 2002
March 2003
Aug 2007 vol20 #8



*STREET TRUCKS*
April 2000 Vol 2 No. 4
October 2001 Vol 3 No. 10
November 2001 Vol 3 No. 11
April 2002 Vol 4 No. 4
February 2003 Vol 5 No. 2
March 2003 Vol 5 No. 3
October 2003 Vol 5 No. 10
February 2004 Vol 6 No. 2
April 2004 Vol 6 No. 4
July 2008 Vol 10 No. 7



*CLASSIC TRUCKS*
November 2008 Vol 17 No. 11



*ROD & CUSTOM*
November 1997
April 2003
April 2004
May 2004



*STREET ROD BUILDER*
September 2008



*STREET RODDER*
April 2001
April 2002 Vol 31 No. 4
April 2003
September 2007



*REBEL RODZ*
June 2008 No. 6



*HOT ROD DELUXE*
May 2008



*OL SKOOL RODZ*
July 2005 No. 10
September 2008 No. 29
September 2007 No. 23



*POPULAR HOT RODDING*
December 2002 Vol 42 No. 11
March 2003 Vol 43 No. 3
November 2003 Vol 43 No. 11
April 2004 Vol 44 No. 4



*SUPER CHEVY*
December 1997 Vol 26 No. 12
August 1999 Vol 28 No. 8
October 1998 Vol 27 No. 10
May 2003 Vol 32 No. 5
June 2003 Vol 32 No. 6
July 2003 Vol 32 No. 7
April 2004 Vol 33 No. 5
May 2004 Vol 33 No. 6



*EASY RIDER*
November 1993 No. 245
July 1998 Special Edition Harley 95th Anniversary
April 2001 No. 334
June 2001 30 years special edition
July 2008 No. 421



*BIKER*
July 1996 No. 136
October 2005 No. 231



*HOT BIKE*
July 2002 Vol 34 No. 7



*GIRLS OF OUTLAW BIKER* W/CALENDAR No. 10 Special Issue



*AMERICAN IRON*
June 2002
May 2008

*BOULEVARD*
jan/feb. forgot year... ill find it
vol1 issue 2
vol1 issue 5

*STREET CUSTOMS*

Vol 1 No. 6 (back cover got wet)
Vol 4 #2
Vol 4 #3
Vol 4 #5
Vol 4 #6
June 2001
October 2001
January 2004
March 2004
April 2005



*STREET BEAT*
June/July 1995 Easy E



*HOT ROD*
June 1998



*CHEVY PERFORMANCE*
March 2003



*VAJITO*
Issue 7



*SCRAPE*
February 1998



*MINI TRUCKIN*
October 2002 Vol 16
May 2003 Vol 17 No. 5



if you are local you can come look through the boxes. 

i am keeping any of them that have my car club in them. i have to go through a few more boxes to go through and can get a better idea of what years/ months i have for the lowriders

most are probably from the mid 90's to last year or so.

i still have 3 boxes to go through...

a few gues have pmed me already.. and will get first crack at these... when they are sold ill pull them off the list.

keep in mind you are paying for shipping. ill ship the cheapest way possible. if you are local to me i will meet you.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Jan 1 2010, 11:47 PM~16159449
> *hey fellas... i have boxes and boxes of magazines.
> 
> lowrider
> lowrider japan
> lowrider arte
> 
> orlies
> 
> street low
> 
> street custom
> 
> truckin
> 
> tailgate
> 
> super chevy
> 
> easy rider
> speak up now of any body would like to purchase some
> 
> or you can hit up the half price books in my area after i take them.
> let me know quick
> 
> they are all ready boxed up with the exception of the japans and the arte
> i believe they are jsut about complete on the artes 92,93 and 94..... i may be off a tad  but are around that time.
> 
> if you are local you can come look through the boxes.
> 
> i am keeping any of them that have my car club in them. i have to go through a few more boxes to go through and can get a better idea of what years/ months i have for the lowriders
> 
> most are probably from the mid 90's to last year or so.
> *


Any Lowrider Bicycle mags?


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

yes... i have a quite a few of them ill check them out


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Jan 2 2010, 01:47 AM~16159449
> *hey fellas... i have boxes and boxes of magazines.
> 
> lowrider
> lowrider japan
> lowrider arte
> 
> orlies
> 
> street low
> 
> street custom
> 
> truckin
> 
> tailgate
> 
> super chevy
> 
> easy rider
> speak up now of any body would like to purchase some
> 
> or you can hit up the half price books in my area after i take them.
> let me know quick
> 
> they are all ready boxed up with the exception of the japans and the arte
> i believe they are jsut about complete on the artes 92,93 and 94..... i may be off a tad  but are around that time.
> 
> if you are local you can come look through the boxes.
> 
> i am keeping any of them that have my car club in them. i have to go through a few more boxes to go through and can get a better idea of what years/ months i have for the lowriders
> 
> most are probably from the mid 90's to last year or so.
> *


how much


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

how many you want? and which ones?


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Jan 2 2010, 01:16 PM~16161463
> *how many you want? and which ones?
> *



you got these?

Lowrider Magazine
1990
February, July, October


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Jan 2 2010, 08:12 AM~16160439
> *yes... i have a quite a few of them ill check them out
> *


Let me know when you find them...Thanks


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

BUMP FOR ADDED INFO


----------



## firme64impala

Can you post a pic of "Lowrider Best of Collector’s Edition Number 4". I'm not sure if I already have it and I PM'd you for a price on all the bike mags you have.


----------



## H8R PROOF

post a pic of the lrm japan please...i might want these


----------



## importmadness

how much for all of your tailgate mags.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

ILL SEE WHICH ONES I HAVE... DAMN I HAVE MAGAZINES STASHED EVERYWHERE.


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man

how much for tha lowrider arte shipped to 85364


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

FELLAS IM HAVING TROUBLE COMING UP WITH A PRICE, IM GETTING ALOT OF PM'S

ALL THE CONDITION OF THESE ARE EXCELLENT.

firme64impala YOU HAVE FIRST CRACK AT THE LOWRIDER BICYCLE

RELIC YOU HAVE FIRST SHOT AT THE LOWRIDER AND EASYRIDER, LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE OTHERS, YOU MENTIONED LOWRIDER STYLE WHAT ALL ARE YOU INTERESTED IN?... 

NEXT... HOW DO YOU KEEP THE SHIPPING COST DOWN?

THE JAPANS ARE REALLY NICE. 

NOTHING HAS BEEN CUT OUT. AND CENTERFOLDS ARE STILL THERE.

I THINK $5 EACH IS FAIR BUT PM ME YOUR OFFERS FOR MULTIPLES....OR POST THEM UP HERE FOR FUTURE REFERENCE TO OTHERS. IM FAIR AND WILLING TO WORK WITH YOU GUYS.

THANKS GUYS.

RELIC, I HAVE BOXES TO GO THROUGH FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINES I MAY NOT BE ABLE TO GET TO THEM TILL THE WEEKEND. I HAVE SOME DUPLICATES ASWELL. ILL POST THEM ASAP.

THANKS GUYS.
99% OF THESE WERE PURCHASED FROM MY LOCAL MAGAZINE SHOP I MAY HAVE HAD A SUBSCRIPTION FOR A FEW YEARS... BUT ILL NAME THE ONES THAT HAVE THE WHITE TAG ON THE FRONT. MOST HAVE BEEN STACKED AND WRAPPED IN PLASTIC BAGS IN DRY STORAGE.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Jan 5 2010, 09:35 PM~16198562
> *FELLAS IM HAVING TROUBLE COMING UP WITH A PRICE, IM GETTING ALOT OF PM'S
> 
> ALL THE CONDITION OF THESE ARE EXCELLENT.
> 
> firme64impala YOU HAVE FIRST CRACK AT THE LOWRIDER BICYCLE
> 
> RELIC YOU HAVE FIRST SHOT AT THE LOWRIDER AND EASYRIDER, LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE OTHERS, YOU MENTIONED LOWRIDER STYLE WHAT ALL ARE YOU INTERESTED IN?...
> 
> NEXT... HOW DO YOU KEEP THE SHIPPING COST DOWN?
> 
> THE JAPANS ARE REALLY NICE.
> 
> NOTHING HAS BEEN CUT OUT. AND CENTERFOLDS ARE STILL THERE.
> 
> I THINK $5 EACH IS FAIR BUT PM ME YOUR OFFERS FOR MULTIPLES....OR POST THEM UP HERE FOR FUTURE REFERENCE TO OTHERS. IM FAIR AND WILLING TO WORK WITH YOU GUYS.
> 
> THANKS GUYS.
> 
> RELIC, I HAVE BOXES TO GO THROUGH FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINES I MAY NOT BE ABLE TO GET TO THEM TILL THE WEEKEND. I HAVE SOME DUPLICATES ASWELL. ILL POST THEM ASAP.
> 
> THANKS GUYS.
> 99% OF THESE WERE PURCHASED FROM MY LOCAL MAGAZINE SHOP I MAY HAVE HAD A SUBSCRIPTION FOR A FEW YEARS... BUT ILL NAME THE ONES THAT HAVE THE WHITE TAG ON THE FRONT. MOST HAVE BEEN STACKED AND WRAPPED IN PLASTIC BAGS IN DRY STORAGE.
> *


I'll pick them up so you won't have to worry about shipping.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

FIRM. IM IN HTE BAY NORTHERN CALI WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Jan 6 2010, 08:29 AM~16201991
> *FIRM. IM IN HTE BAY NORTHERN CALI WHERE ARE YOU?
> *


Fresno area


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

UPDATED THE LIST. IM WORKING ON THE LOWRIDERS ILL TRY TO GET THEM UP THIS WEEK.


----------



## purpl7duece

Whats on the cover of the Scrape mag? I'm lookin for one with a sentra on the cover


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey you got any lrm or lrbm from june 91?lmk homie


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

list updated 1-17-10
i found some more boxes ill try to get threw this week.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

BUMP


----------



## SuicidedRegal

$5 bucks is a fair price. Back issues of LR are more than that. Bump for the homie.


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Jan 11 2010, 06:15 PM~16258793
> *Whats on the cover of the Scrape mag? I'm lookin for one with a sentra on the cover
> *


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 5 2010, 01:47 PM~16191829
> *how much for all of your tailgate mags.
> *



?????????


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

PURPLE. I WILL HAVE TO GO BACK THROUGH TO GET A PIC.

IMPORT
$55 PLUS SHIPING... IF YOU ARE LOCAL I WILL MEET YOU.


----------



## ksizzler

Hi Impalaman,
I'd like to buy the May 2000 issue of Orlies from you. Please email or call me to let me know if you still have it and how we can make a deal.
Thanks,
Kyle
[email protected]
(860) 712-3475


----------



## impala 60

looking for hot cars magazine has 69 caprice from Imperials car club on front. king Orchid pls email back thanks


----------



## Amahury760

LOOKING FOR LRM..WITH CASSANOVA FROM ROLLERZ ONLY..ON THE COVER...MY BIKE WAS BIKE OF THE MONTH......AND ALSO LRBIKE MAG WITH A 3WHEELR CALLED NIGHT QUEST.....THE ISSUE WAS QUEST FOR THE BEST TRIKES..MY BIKE CAME OU THERE AGAIN... :0 :wow: ....


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

Do any of the Orlies Lowriding Magazines have coverage or feature a car from the Rio Grande Valley?
LMK im interested.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

HERE ARE PHOTOS


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

HEY ALL I HAVE THE OTHERS IF PICS ARE NEEDED. BUT ALL ARE IN THIS CONDITION OR BETTER.

THE TRUCK ONES AND THE CAR AUDIO TYPES ARE IN ANOTHER BOX.

SAME GOES FOR THOSE WHO PMED ME FIRST.

RELIC AND FIRME LET ME KNOW.

FAJITAS... I HAVE NO IDEA.

IMPORT I HAVE POSTED WHAT I HAVE OF THE TAILGATES

PURPLE THAT IS THE ONLY SCRAPE I HAVE.

ILL BE ON VACATION OUT OF TOWN SO I WONT BE NEAR A COMPUTER TILL THE 15TH. ILL CHECK EVERYTHING WHEN I GET BACK. SO SHIPPING WONT BE TILL AFTER THAT.


----------



## RELIC

Let me know


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

lowrider
lowrider japan
street custom 
scrape
orlies 
pending to Relic


----------



## firme64impala

I want all the Lowrider bike mags and the Best of Issue #4. If your going out of town I can pick them up when you get back.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

IM BACK FROM VACATION! GREAT TIME FELLAS... NOW LETS GET TO SHIPPING SO I CAN MAKE SOME ROOM!


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY

TTT


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

firme64 i got your text.... we are good to go


----------



## Mike_e

whats up with those BLVD mags i may be able to do local pick up...im in san leandro.whats the ticket on them?


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Feb 24 2010, 01:54 PM~16712491
> *whats up with those BLVD mags i may be able to do local pick up...im in san leandro.whats the ticket on them?
> *


Japan 2 bro ,pm me price?


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

ALL LOWRIDER BIKES ARE SOLD AND GONE TO FIRME64. PLEASURE MEETING YOU. GOOD LUCK ON YOUR PROJECT WITH YOUR DAUGHTER.


RELIC. I SENT YOU A PM ON SHIPPING PRICES. LET ME KNOW.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Mar 1 2010, 08:05 PM~16766401
> *ALL LOWRIDER BIKES ARE SOLD AND GONE TO FIRME64. PLEASURE MEETING YOU. GOOD LUCK ON YOUR PROJECT WITH YOUR DAUGHTER.
> RELIC. I SENT YOU A PM ON SHIPPING PRICES. LET ME KNOW.
> *


Same here thanks.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

IMPORT IS PASSING ON THE TAILGATES SO THEY ARE STILL AVAILABLE.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

RELIC ISNT ANSWERING PMS OR EMAILS. so i can oly assumed he doesnt have any interest any more. the ones he wanted are boxed up and ready to go. some one hit me up on the lot of them.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

BUMPERCHECKIN! LETS MOVE THESE FELLAS... NEED MY GARAGE BACK.
BOXED UP AND READY TO GO!


----------



## fool2

You only got one issue of street beat? That shits old skool


----------



## chadNglasshouse

HOW MUCH FOR ALL STREET CUSTOMS MAGS,HIT ME UP AT(832)275-9569 CHAD I WILL BUY ALL! OR TEXT ME


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

do you have a pic of the Vajito issue?


----------



## one46chevy

*October 1998 Issue*

Do you still have the October Issue from 1998? If so I want it.


----------



## Silvercivic98

FajitasOnGRill956 said:


> do you have a pic of the Vajito issue?


Looking for a vajito mag from like 
1995-1997 

Not sure 
Which one 
But had a car club from San Antonio
Ladies First


----------



## Jerry.M1

Silvercivic98 said:


> FajitasOnGRill956 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a pic of the Vajito issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a vajito mag from like
> 1995-1997
> 
> Not sure
> Which one
> But had a car club from San Antonio
> Ladies First
Click to expand...

I have it for 20$


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ 68

who has firme magazines....


----------



## Prince78

IMPALAMAN1 said:


> hey fellas... i have boxes and boxes of magazines.
> 
> *lowrider*.. still need to sort what i have.
> Lowrider Best of Collector’s Edition Number 4
> Lowrider Classics Number 1 Summer 1998
> Lowrider 30 years (white address label)
> 
> April 1997
> 
> March 1998 vol20 #3 (in sealed subscription plastic)
> May 1998 vol20 #5
> Aug 1998 vol20 #8
> Oct 1998 vol20 #10
> Nov 1998 vol20 #11 (in sealed subscription plastic)
> 
> Feb 1999 vol21 #2
> April 1999 vol21 #4
> May 1999 vol21 #5
> 
> Aug 2000 vol22 #8
> 
> Jan 2001 vol23 #1
> April 2001 vol23 #4
> July 2001 vol23 #7
> Aug 2001 vol23 #8 (cover got wet)
> Oct 2001 vol23 #10
> Nov. 2001 vol23 #11
> 
> June 2002 vol24 #6
> Aug 2002 vol24 #8
> Oct 2002 vol24 #10
> 
> April 2003 vol25 #4
> May 2003 vol25 #5
> Dec 2003 vol25 #12
> 
> March 2004
> April 2004
> 
> March 2005 vol27 #3
> May 2005 vol25#5 (white address label)
> June 2005 vol27 #6
> Aug 2005 vol27 #8
> Sept. 2005 vol27 #9
> Oct. 2005 vol27 #10 (white address label)
> Nov. 2005 Vol27 #11 (white address label)
> Dec. 2005 2007 #12 (white address label)
> 
> Jan 2006 vol28 #1 (white address label)
> Feb 2006 vol28 #2 (white address label)
> April 2006 vol28 #4 (white address label)
> May 2006 Vol28 #5 (white address label)
> June 2006 vol28 #6 (white address label)
> July 2006 vol28 #7 (white address label)
> Aug 2006 vol28 #8 (white address label)
> Sept 2006 vol28 #9 (white address label)
> Nov 2006 Vol28 #11 (white address label)
> Dec 2006 vol28 #12 (white address label)
> 
> 
> Jan 2007 vol29 #1 (white address label)
> Feb 2007 vol29 #2 (white address label)
> May 2007 vol29 #5
> 
> 
> July 2008
> 
> 
> *Lowrider Euro*
> Fall 1998
> Winter 1998
> 
> 
> *lowrider japan*
> No. 25 1998
> No. 27 1998
> 
> 
> *lowrider arte*
> Summer 1992
> March/April 1993
> July/August 1993
> September/October 1993
> November/December 1993
> January/February 1994
> May/June 1994
> September/October 1994
> November/December 1994
> January/February 1995
> March/April 1995
> June/July 1995
> December 1995/January 1996
> 
> 
> *Lowrider Bicycle:*
> Spring 94
> Fall 94
> Winter 94
> March/April 95
> May/June 95
> July/August 95
> 
> *orlies*
> June 1994
> February 1996
> May 1996
> August 1996
> April 1998
> June 1998
> September 1998
> November 1998
> February 1999
> May 1999
> November 1999
> May 2000
> November 2000
> January 2002
> One edition doesn’t say what month.
> 
> 
> *street low*
> Street Low March/April No. 3 Vol. 1 doesn’t say what year.
> 
> *truckin*
> October 1991
> 
> July 2001
> Oct 2001 vol27 #10
> Nov 2001 vol27 #11
> 
> Jan 2002 vol28 #1
> May 2002
> August 2002
> September 2002
> December 2002
> 
> April 2003
> May 2003 vol29 #5
> June 2003 vol29 #6
> July 2003
> September 2003
> October 2003
> November 2003
> 
> May 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CAR SOUND*
> 
> April 1999
> March/April 1998 Issue 15, Volume 4, No. 2
> Summer 1998 May/June Issue 16, Volume 4, No. 3
> 
> 
> 
> *CAR AUDIO*
> Nov 1997
> 
> May 1999
> 
> Feb 2001
> October 2001
> August 2001
> 
> August 2002
> Sept 2002
> October 2002
> 
> March 2003
> April 2003
> July 2003
> November 2003
> 
> January 2004
> March 2004
> 
> May 2008
> 
> 
> 
> *AUTO SOUND & SECURITY*
> August 2000
> October 2000
> July 2001
> August 2001
> September 2001
> October 2001
> November 2001
> December 2001
> September 2002
> December 2002
> October 2002
> 
> 
> 
> *MOBILE ENTERTAINMENT*
> December 2000/January 2001
> Feb/March 2003
> April/May 2003
> August/September 2003
> 
> 
> 
> *TATTOO STUFF
> 
> Skin & Ink*
> July 2008 x 2
> 
> 2002 ASC Tattoo Directory
> 
> *Savage Tattoo*
> March 2004 No. 57
> 
> *Tattoo*
> March 2004 No. 175
> May 2004 No. 177
> 
> *International Tattoo Art*
> March 2004
> 
> 
> *High Beam*
> January 2004 No. 5
> 
> 
> 
> *TAILGATE*
> April 2001 No. 5
> August 2001 No. 7
> October 2001
> February 2002 No. 10
> August 2002
> October 2002
> December 2002 No. 15
> April 2003 No. 17
> August 2003 No. 19
> February 2004 No. 22
> April 2004 No. 23
> 
> 
> 
> *SPORT TRUCK*
> July 2002
> September 2002
> March 2003
> Aug 2007 vol20 #8
> 
> 
> 
> *STREET TRUCKS*
> April 2000 Vol 2 No. 4
> October 2001 Vol 3 No. 10
> November 2001 Vol 3 No. 11
> April 2002 Vol 4 No. 4
> February 2003 Vol 5 No. 2
> March 2003 Vol 5 No. 3
> October 2003 Vol 5 No. 10
> February 2004 Vol 6 No. 2
> April 2004 Vol 6 No. 4
> July 2008 Vol 10 No. 7
> 
> 
> 
> *CLASSIC TRUCKS*
> November 2008 Vol 17 No. 11
> 
> 
> 
> *ROD & CUSTOM*
> November 1997
> April 2003
> April 2004
> May 2004
> 
> 
> 
> *STREET ROD BUILDER*
> September 2008
> 
> 
> 
> *STREET RODDER*
> April 2001
> April 2002 Vol 31 No. 4
> April 2003
> September 2007
> 
> 
> 
> *REBEL RODZ*
> June 2008 No. 6
> 
> 
> 
> *HOT ROD DELUXE*
> May 2008
> 
> 
> 
> *OL SKOOL RODZ*
> July 2005 No. 10
> September 2008 No. 29
> September 2007 No. 23
> 
> 
> 
> *POPULAR HOT RODDING*
> December 2002 Vol 42 No. 11
> March 2003 Vol 43 No. 3
> November 2003 Vol 43 No. 11
> April 2004 Vol 44 No. 4
> 
> 
> 
> *SUPER CHEVY*
> December 1997 Vol 26 No. 12
> August 1999 Vol 28 No. 8
> October 1998 Vol 27 No. 10
> May 2003 Vol 32 No. 5
> June 2003 Vol 32 No. 6
> July 2003 Vol 32 No. 7
> April 2004 Vol 33 No. 5
> May 2004 Vol 33 No. 6
> 
> 
> 
> *EASY RIDER*
> November 1993 No. 245
> July 1998 Special Edition Harley 95th Anniversary
> April 2001 No. 334
> June 2001 30 years special edition
> July 2008 No. 421
> 
> 
> 
> *BIKER*
> July 1996 No. 136
> October 2005 No. 231
> 
> 
> 
> *HOT BIKE*
> July 2002 Vol 34 No. 7
> 
> 
> 
> *GIRLS OF OUTLAW BIKER* W/CALENDAR No. 10 Special Issue
> 
> 
> 
> *AMERICAN IRON*
> June 2002
> May 2008
> 
> *BOULEVARD*
> jan/feb. forgot year... ill find it
> vol1 issue 2
> vol1 issue 5
> 
> *STREET CUSTOMS*
> 
> Vol 1 No. 6 (back cover got wet)
> Vol 4 #2
> Vol 4 #3
> Vol 4 #5
> Vol 4 #6
> June 2001
> October 2001
> January 2004
> March 2004
> April 2005
> 
> 
> 
> *STREET BEAT*
> June/July 1995 Easy E
> 
> 
> 
> *HOT ROD*
> June 1998
> 
> 
> 
> *CHEVY PERFORMANCE*
> March 2003
> 
> 
> 
> *VAJITO*
> Issue 7
> 
> 
> 
> *SCRAPE*
> February 1998
> 
> 
> 
> *MINI TRUCKIN*
> October 2002 Vol 16
> May 2003 Vol 17 No. 5
> 
> 
> 
> if you are local you can come look through the boxes.
> 
> i am keeping any of them that have my car club in them. i have to go through a few more boxes to go through and can get a better idea of what years/ months i have for the lowriders
> 
> most are probably from the mid 90's to last year or so.
> 
> i still have 3 boxes to go through...
> 
> a few gues have pmed me already.. and will get first crack at these... when they are sold ill pull them off the list.
> 
> keep in mind you are paying for shipping. ill ship the cheapest way possible. if you are local to me i will meet you.





firme64impala said:


> Any Lowrider Bicycle mags?


I am very interested in the lowrider bike magazine issues 2 from the spring of 94


----------

